
Google and ASUS Launch the $85 Chromebit, a Chrome OS Desktop on an HDMI Stick - adenadel
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/17/google-and-asus-launch-the-85-chromebit-a-chrome-os-desktop-on-an-hdmi-stick/
======
wishinghand
After reading the review of this at Engadget, I'm quite chuffed with myself
for having bought a used Samsung Series 3 Chromebox for $80 for my TV
streaming purposes instead. I can upgrade the RAM, expand the storage if I
like and I get more USB ports. Of course not everyone will be able to find a
Chromebox for that cheap, but having more RAM alone seems worth it.

I do wish there was a bluetooth keyboard designed specifically for the
Chromebox/bit.

------
Someone1234
Big question I have is: Can it drive at least a 1080p display for something
like full screen HD YouTube or HD Netflix?

I've had devices like this before, and while they often work for basic web
browsing, they often fall short of being streaming video devices because of
the relatively weak graphics acceleration and a low power CPU that cannot pick
up the slack.

~~~
tracker1
Considering the Chromecast can do it, it's pretty likely that this can too.

~~~
bonobo3000
I think streaming works on chromecast if you use the apps. Trying to broadcast
netflix/videos through the browser still doesn't work though, the audio/video
go out of sync. So you can only watch videos through apps.

It would be really cool if this was powerful enough to work for any video.

~~~
tracker1
This will be on-device... when you "netcast" your browser to the chromecast,
it's doing it on your device, so there is lag... when you use the apps, the
actual playback/rendering happens _on_ the chromecast, not your
phone/tablet/desktop.

I'm pretty sure it will work fine, similar to things working on chromebooks.

